# Pine?



## BohemianReptilia (May 26, 2009)

So I went to Home Depot today for Cypress Mulch (Agway was closed) and I saw they had this interesting looking pine mulch. I have heard that pine is a problem with reptiles, so I wasn't sure what to do. I bought the bag (it was only 4 bucks lol), but then got home and read up to realize that pine might be an issue. Anyone know if this is a problem? (not only for Tegus, but for any humidity-loving reptile?). Thanks!


----------



## Beazer (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, pine is known to be toxic to all reptiles and amphibians. I am not sure the exact cause but I've heard things like causes respiratory issues and/or neurological disorders :/. I wish I knew the whole science behind it because it could just be a rumor like when people said mealworms/superworms could eat through the stomachs of reptiles which people claimed as a "fact" to cover up the real deaths of their reptiles, though, later on was proven to be false. So who knows? But I definitely would say avoid it.


-Jon DeLong


----------



## BohemianReptilia (May 26, 2009)

Okay no problem. Not like pine mulch cant be used in the garden lol


----------



## Greenmanbacchus (May 26, 2009)

BohemianReptilia said:


> So I went to Home Depot today for Cypress Mulch (Agway was closed) and I saw they had this interesting looking pine mulch. I have heard that pine is a problem with reptiles, so I wasn't sure what to do. I bought the bag (it was only 4 bucks lol), but then got home and read up to realize that pine might be an issue. Anyone know if this is a problem? (not only for Tegus, but for any humidity-loving reptile?). Thanks!


[bYes indeed...no pine...no 'aromatics' at all. I can't speak to the neurological issues but respiratory problems will likely arise due to the fumes from the pine oil. Old dessicated pine _may _be acceptable for climbing logs, hides etc, but unless you've got a whole dessicated pine tree and a wood chipper, you're likely to be best served with the standard cypress mulch in terms of substrate. The safest policy is to stay away from all aromatic woods entirely.
Good Luck! 
GMB][/b]


----------

